# Ordinary Time



## Shaked

היי,
יש למישהו רעיון איך לתרגם את הביטוי בהקשר נוצרי?
ההסבר כאן:
The Ultimate Guide to Ordinary Time

תודה!


----------



## Abaye

אני לא חושב שיש תרגום מקובל. התרגום הישיר "ימי חול/חולין" מתפרש במובן של שבת וחגים יהודיים.
אפשר לשחק עם זה, למשל כשם שבציבור הדתי יש מי שמכנים חג לא יהודי "חגא", נקרא לאין-חג לא יהודי "ימי חולא".


----------



## Shaked

Abaye said:


> אני לא חושב שיש תרגום מקובל. התרגום הישיר "ימי חול/חולין" מתפרש במובן של שבת וחגים יהודיים.
> אפשר לשחק עם זה, למשל כשם שבציבור הדתי יש מי שמכנים חג לא יהודי "חגא", נקרא לאין-חג לא יהודי "ימי חולא".


מעניין, אבל אני לא בטוח שיבינו.


----------



## Drink

On Wikipedia on "Ordinary Time", it says:



> The word "ordinary" as used here comes from the ordinal numerals by which the weeks are identified or counted, from the 1st week of Ordinary Time in January to the 34th week that begins toward the end of November.



אז אולי אפשר לכנות את זה "זמן סידורי" או משהו כזה?


----------



## Abaye

Drink said:


> אז אולי אפשר לכנות את זה "זמן סידורי" או משהו כזה?


ברוח זאת אפשר להציע "עתים כסדרם", אבל גם זה אולי בעל משמעות יהודית מדי בשביל מושג נוצרי


----------



## GeriReshef

שגרה, ימי חול, ימי חולין ואולי אף ימים כסדרם כתרגום אפשרי לאורדינלי
אינני חושב שלימי חולין יש קונטקסט יהודי מובהק
בדיוק כשם שהקונטקסט היהודי של חג אינו מונע מאיתנו לומר חג המולד או חג הפסחא


----------



## Shaked

GeriReshef said:


> שגרה, ימי חול, ימי חולין ואולי אף ימים כסדרם כתרגום אפשרי לאורדינלי
> אינני חושב שלימי חולין יש קונטקסט יהודי מובהק
> בדיוק כשם שהקונטקסט היהודי של חג אינו מונע מאיתנו לומר חג המולד או חג הפסחא


הבעיה היא אחרת. התפילות הן ביום א' שהוא בהגדרה אינו יום חול בנצרות.


----------



## amikama

Shaked said:


> The Ultimate Guide to Ordinary Time





Drink said:


> Wikipedia on "Ordinary Time"


אם הבנתי נכון, בשניהם מדברים על התקופה שבין שתי עונות החגים הנוצריים (חג המולד ופסחא). אז אפשר אולי "העונה הרגילה" או "העונה הסדירה".
בכל מקרה, צריך להוסיף הערת מתרגם שמסבירה את המושג למי שאינו בקיא בנצרות.


----------



## Shaked

amikama said:


> אם הבנתי נכון, בשניהם מדברים על התקופה שבין שתי עונות החגים הנוצריים (חג המולד ופסחא). אז אפשר אולי "העונה הרגילה" או "העונה הסדירה".
> בכל מקרה, צריך להוסיף הערת מתרגם שמסבירה את המושג למי שאינו בקיא בנצרות.


כתוביות, אין הערות שוליים.
חשבתי אולי משהו עם "למניין ה-" או "לספירת ה-" כי זה מתחיל ב"היום יום א' השביעי אוף אורדינרי טיים."

ובהזדמנות זו, תודה לכולם.


----------

